# Windows 10



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone here is testing Windows 10 build 10074 and following the news of windows lately?do you like it and do you send feedback? are you going to upgrade after it hits rtm? last thing the windows store is going to add win32 apps in future but till now all are Winrt apps so are you willing to replace your win32 apps to winrt apps if you find an interesting app on store?

last thing http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-10-last-version-windows
which maybe mean that there will be no major windows upgrade like 7 ,8.1 and windows 10 is going to be continuing updating or like a rolling release


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nope no way, I hate everything Microsoft has done since 2007. They got a boner for the way apple corralled all the shiny screen dopes into a herd to buy apps and ditched hundreds of millions of business users and tech professionals to make a competing dummy OS.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Nope no way, I hate everything Microsoft has done since 2007. They got a boner for the way apple corralled all the shiny screen dopes into a herd to buy apps and ditched hundreds of millions of business users and tech professionals to make a competing dummy OS.


Indeed.at first i thought all "modern" crap would go away after windows 8 or at least make you choose like windows xp luna,classic theme.but they are going deeper with the modern style so probably it will stay, as for core of the os it's still similar to Winvista.

i really wish they would follow like Windows for desktop which is the normal one and Windows for touchscreen interface


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Mysteriis said:


> Indeed.at first i thought all "modern" crap would go away after windows 8 or at least make you choose like windows xp luna,classic theme.but they are going deeper with the modern style so probably it will stay, as for core of the os it's still similar to Winvista.
> 
> i really wish they would follow like Windows for desktop which is the normal one and Windows for touchscreen interface


Its obvious that they got dollar signs envy looking at apple and forgot their own core demographic. It is 2015, there is not one technical reason why windows couldn't redo their core design for both business and home users to install modules on the fly as needed, not wasting disk space or making the whole thing inherently insecure by having dozens of processes and features 99% will never use. I will never buy a touch screen, I will never use a windows phone, I have no interest in a windows tablet. My company recently upgraded most of our stuff to windows 7, but beyond that if this is the best we can do I'm gonna push for a Linux distro when these reach end of life.

Their core push is to get a commonality and merge all these various technologies with them somehow magically coming out on top, but they fail to realize most phone users don't want the same things as desktop users, laptop users, or corporate machines. Most of their direction since 2007 has been motivated simply by fear and greed, instead of actually catering to the businesses and productivity tools that made them a domineering force in the first place.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Its obvious that they got dollar signs envy looking at apple and forgot their own core demographic. It is 2015, there is not one technical reason why windows couldn't redo their core design for both business and home users to install modules on the fly as needed, not wasting disk space or making the whole thing inherently insecure by having dozens of processes and features 99% will never use. I will never buy a touch screen, I will never use a windows phone, I have no interest in a windows tablet. My company recently upgraded most of our stuff to windows 7, but beyond that if this is the best we can do I'm gonna push for a Linux distro when these reach end of life.
> 
> Their core push is to get a commonality and merge all these various technologies with them somehow magically coming out on top, but they fail to realize most phone users don't want the same things as desktop users, laptop users, or corporate machines. Most of their direction since 2007 has been motivated simply by fear and greed, instead of actually catering to the businesses and productivity tools that made them a domineering force in the first place.


Agree


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Won't it be dandy to have viruses that can screw up your phone, laptop, tablet, and desktop all at once?


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Won't it be dandy to have viruses that can screw up your phone, laptop, tablet, and desktop all at once?


but the problem about viruses is lowering since Windows vista as pretty much never had a virus since vista and all i am using is MSE and malwarebytes scan every 1,2 months same goes to Windows 7 on my main machine last time i installed it was in 2013 which mean 2 years and it's still running pretty well.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm afraid that when I upgrade nothing on my PC will work properly

which is usually the case with things like this


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

You'll want to upgrade to Windows 10 sooner than later to take advantage of what Direct X12 has to offer. Evidence is showing that DX12 will be an enormous boost in performance & capabilities for PC gaming. I also like the potential this could have for AMD GPUs/CPUs. I'm keeping a close eye on how AMD's Zen cores pans out in 2016 which is when I want to do a new rebuild. Hoping AMD can become competitive again against Intel & INVIDIA. Competition is always a good thing for consumers. :yes

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-why-directx-12-is-a-gamechanger


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Mysteriis said:


> but the problem about viruses is lowering since Windows vista as pretty much never had a virus since vista and all i am using is MSE and malwarebytes scan every 1,2 months same goes to Windows 7 on my main machine last time i installed it was in 2013 which mean 2 years and it's still running pretty well.


Depends, it helped somewhat but for the average person that clicks on whatever it can still get pretty hosed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The word "apps" pisses me off. I don't know why. It just does.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm glad you'll be able to turn off the tablet features when you install it, and I like the fact that the star menu is back even though it looks cluttered.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll upgrade once it's fully released. Need to for DX12.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The word "apps" pisses me off. I don't know why. It just does.


Same here. App implies stupid half-functional programs you have to pay a few bucks for then have a bunch of micro-transactions on top.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

App is just a short term of application so it's not a big deal..or just call it programs.i just hope they get rid of all the limitation of winrt 2 api


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No windows 9? I hate it when things aren't in order.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize Windows 10 was coming. I feel like Windows 8 just came out.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

nubly said:


> No windows 9? I hate it when things aren't in order.


They're skipping it to avoid confusing with Windows 95 and Windows 98.

Anyway, I'm still Windows 7 and I think it's still perfectly fine.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

THIS JUST IN, WINDOWS 10 NOW HAS AN OFFICIAL ANIME MASCOT

On a side note, am I the only one that thinks that Windows 10 looks ugly? I don't know why they still keep those Windows 8-esque squares.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've just barely got W8 functioning halfway decent. MS isn't getting a dime from me unless they do an updated version of W7 and stop with all the apps and touchscreen BS. If I have to, I'll go back to W7 and stay there until my PC won't boot anymore. I'm not a gamer anyhow. I don't need cutting edge. I just need web browsing and a functional media player. I'm not going near it until I see what the end result looks like.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

same i will just keep using Windows 7 on my main pc and windows 10 on vhd till i really change my mind if there is something interesting and most of the features like Direct x 12 that most of my games are old so it's useless to me same goes to cortana,virtual desktop,store which is not really useful to me.beside windows 7 is support till 2020 i may use windows 10 if i brought a laptop pre installed with it as it's basically have the same functionality of 7 behind


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Got the notification Windows 10 full version free upgrade yesterday. I heard it is free for the first year for Win 7/8/8.1 users.

I'm going to upgrade once it is released.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

yeah i avoided that update i think it's kb3035583


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I got the notification as well. I've never done an OS upgrade before, so I think I might wait for what people have to say before making the transition.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Currently, I'm using Win 8.1. I got two user accounts. One is the default account (administrator) and the other one is created by myself with no admin access. So if I upgrade, will it remove the user account that I created?


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Microsoft is forcing me to upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 on my taskbar.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Microsoft is forcing me to upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 on my taskbar.


They're not forcing you. If you read the text, it's an "offer" to upgrade. You can turn off the notification.

--------

"Can I turn off the notifications?

Yes. Click "Customize" in the System Tray and turn off the Get Windows 10 app notifications in the menu that comes up."

Source:
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-faq


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

shorefog said:


> They're not forcing you. If you read the text, it's an "offer" to upgrade. You can turn off the notification.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


I did that long time ago. I said, forcing, because it looks very tempting.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

EmotionlessThug said:


> I did that long time ago.


If you don't claim the upgrade, you won't have it forced on you. As for the notification itself, perhaps its stubbornness to disappear is something you can report to Microsoft. They have online communities and either the company or a fellow user might have some insight.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The word "apps" pisses me off. I don't know why. It just does.


Same here!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It seems that Microsoft is determined to be obnoxious no matter what. I think they do it on purpose. They start with something halfway decent and then mutate and deform it beyond all repair.

Windows 8.1 actually isn't all that bad (If you use Classic Shell) but the default user interface is absolute trash on a desktop PC. Most likely they have been told to try to "nudge" desktop users to migrate to mobile devices whether they want to or not.


----------



## MiseryIndex (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm trying to get the raspberry pi version of 10 through my partner portal but it keeps redirecting me.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It seems that Microsoft is determined to be obnoxious no matter what. I think they do it on purpose. They start with something halfway decent and then mutate and deform it beyond all repair.
> 
> Windows 8.1 actually isn't all that bad (If you use Classic Shell) but the default user interface is absolute trash on a desktop PC. Most likely they have been told to try to "nudge" desktop users to migrate to mobile devices whether they want to or not.


Duh...

It's all about this $$$$$$


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Callsign said:


> kb3035583 mysteriously became unhidden today. I had a feeling it was this particular update, but installed and uninstalled it after looking it up again.


yes! same here,also they changed it to recommended update


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I cancelled my reservation for the free Windows 10 upgrade. I concern about the compatibility issue of drivers and software.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

jim11 said:


> I cancelled my reservation for the free Windows 10 upgrade. I concern about the compatibility issue of drivers and software.


Graphics drivers are usually the main concern, but Intel, AMD and Nvidia all have good Windows 10 drivers already.

Windows 10 is much more alike to Windows 7 and Windows 8 than Windows Vista and Windows 7 were to Windows XP, so while you can never be 100% sure, virtually all programs should work just fine.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Milco said:


> Graphics drivers are usually the main concern, but Intel, AMD and Nvidia all have good Windows 10 drivers already.
> 
> Windows 10 is much more alike to Windows 7 and Windows 8 than Windows Vista and Windows 7 were to Windows XP, so while you can never be 100% sure, virtually all programs should work just fine.


My xerox printer can't be detected when I use win 8/8.1. I had to wait for the driver update. Even with the driver update, it won't function properly. Funny how they came up with a workaround call the 'scanner connect' executable file instead of a proper update to fix the greyed out 'scan' and 'print' button. It is not a one time workaround as I have to reinstall the scanner connect stuff again after certain microsoft updates lol.


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

Mysteriis said:


> Anyone here is testing Windows 10 build 10074 and following the news of windows lately?do you like it and do you send feedback? are you going to upgrade after it hits rtm? last thing the windows store is going to add win32 apps in future but till now all are Winrt apps so are you willing to replace your win32 apps to winrt apps if you find an interesting app on store?
> 
> last thing http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-10-last-version-windows
> which maybe mean that there will be no major windows upgrade like 7 ,8.1 and windows 10 is going to be continuing updating or like a rolling release


I'm very interested in getting the free upgrade when it becomes available by the end of this month.

Since you are testing, could you please try and run some old applications and games that used to run perfectly fine on Windows XP? I've tried searching but nobody has ever created such a topic on any forum.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

if microsoft rushed into windows 10 than its crappy imo


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Mitko said:


> I'm very interested in getting the free upgrade when it becomes available by the end of this month.
> 
> Since you are testing, could you please try and run some old applications and games that used to run perfectly fine on Windows XP? I've tried searching but nobody has ever created such a topic on any forum.


Sure,i still didn't upgrade it to the latest build 10240 as this is going to be rtm i think,only thing is bad till now is forced update specially the driver which the driver windows deliver is always less performance from the manufacture site


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm too scared to try it out. My Windows 8 are already bad enough as it is.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope! and never will. The icon just sits there at the bottom waiting for me to press it


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

Mysteriis said:


> Sure,i still didn't upgrade it to the latest build 10240 as this is going to be rtm i think,only thing is bad till now is forced update specially the driver which the driver windows deliver is always less performance from the manufacture site


Thanks a lot. I'll be looking forward to the results.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Mitko said:


> Thanks a lot. I'll be looking forward to the results.


i don't have a lot of old programs,this is tested in outdated build as i have a very slow connection and too lazy to download it 

thief gold with tfix 22
gzdoom and zandronum 
eduke 
hitman blood money retail 
thief 3 works with sneaky upgrade
TheDarkmod 
Silent hill 2 with sh2proxy

for programs it seem i don't have any old works as basically every program works with 7 or 8 will work with 10

Gabe aul also posted this last month which means they're aware of backward compatibility


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

http://core0.staticworld.net/images...d-compatibility_office_95-100589658-large.png


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay Windows 10!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Yay Windows 10!


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

here is a comment i found which really described it all about the force update



> Windows 10
> 
> A few examples for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ that sums it up this expands on it http://www.windows10update.com/2015...ion-between-user-privacy-and-personalization/.

I was tempted because ive been using 7 since 2009 this is new and i'd get it free but theres too much ambiguity in it and I hate fing tiles I don't want to talk to my PC and I like aero glass.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

iloverum said:


> ^^ that sums it up this expands on it http://www.windows10update.com/2015...ion-between-user-privacy-and-personalization/.
> 
> I was tempted because ive been using 7 since 2009 this is new and i'd get it free but theres too much ambiguity in it and I hate fing tiles I don't want to talk to my PC and I like aero glass.


Great link! which is explain all behind the "free upgrade", nothing is free in this world.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm fine with 8.1 for the moment.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

On the off chance that anyone is using DreamSpark's Windows 8.1 Embedded Industry Pro like I am and can't upgrade to Windows 10, you can by doing the following:



> Download the .cab update file: http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._569671257f46c76e5f5d2f53b1c35500447ad302.cab
> 
> Copy the cab file to C:\temp
> 
> ...


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...o/804efa0c-39a0-4a4c-9e0a-7fccf0d21642?auth=1

That is all.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

CopadoMexicano said:


> if microsoft rushed into windows 10 than its crappy imo


They can't afford Windows 10 to be a failure when their phone division (w/ Nokia) is on its deathbed.

A lot of people are just going mobile these days. Android and iOS is enough for a lot of people.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Wow...even my netbook HP Mini running Win 7 Basic receive the upgrade. I doubt it can run smoothly with 2GB RAM and Intel Atom.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I like my xp using VMare 3 on my Mac*

for practice in unemployed years

SQL Server & Crystal are all I care about


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I tried out the last preview build 10162.. It reminds me of android running on a desktop computer.. Every menu and setting screen is basically designed with only a couple options and easy to find.. just very simple and missing any kind of granular ability to fine tune anything. It also prompts about a dozen times to tie it to a Microsoft account and cloud storage which no company in the world should tolerate in their environment.


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

Mysteriis said:


> i don't have a lot of old programs,this is tested in outdated build as i have a very slow connection and too lazy to download it
> 
> thief gold with tfix 22
> gzdoom and zandronum
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Running fine here, I like it better than 8.1.

You can turn off a lot of the services like someone showed above that send data to Microsoft.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

I remember when I was a kid Win95 was good for its time great usability and flow. Vista was terrible, don't remember NT, XP was a holy grail and Win7 was great as well. I hate the new interface for win8 and the new updates. I don't like the direction Windows is heading in as of late.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Make me wish Linux would become more of a market mainstream and most essential softwares would adopt it. But with Microsoft being literally the center powerhouse of the industry, no way this happens. We all will have to accept whatever new direction Windows is going eventually. 

Though one of my desktops which is like 12 years old is still running XP, and still runs like a mild boss.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Been using it awhile and love it, it's a great OS.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Pretty Things Only*

For Your Eyes

Form Over Function

I like proper mathematics

not human speech

NT


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> For Your Eyes
> 
> Form Over Function
> 
> ...


I dig it.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Personall I think Windows 10 is going to be a pretty good OS. It has the same memory footprint as windows vista, so it should run pretty quickly, has DX12 which will make gaming faster and it looks good too.

I'm looking forward to windows 10 but I don't think i'll be upgrading straight away, you never know what sort of bugs, zero-day exploits or other critical problems might pop up soon after release so i'll probably just wait a month - a few months and seeing what happens (or what people say) before I go and do an upgrade.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Yer Blues said:


> Running fine here, I like it better than 8.1.
> 
> You can turn off a lot of the services like someone showed above that send data to Microsoft.


That it is set to spy on everything you do and restrict user control of your PC settings by default and nag you into their cloud service is annoying at best and sinister at worse.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

So guys what is your experience upgrading windows 10 ?


----------



## Joe92 (Jul 27, 2015)

I really don't trust Microsoft anymore, if developers started making games for Linux I would move OS permanently.

Not only is it free, its more secure and gets frequent updates.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Mysteriis said:


> So guys what is your experience upgrading windows 10 ?


 It hasn't happened. I'm as pleased as I can be.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Mysteriis said:


> So guys what is your experience upgrading windows 10 ?


I used the download link https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 that bypasses the phased rollout via Windows Update.

For the first time in many years I decided to do an upgrade rather than a clean install. It went pretty smoothly but as you might expect it took quite a while: about 2 hours. A clean install would have probably been much faster.

All my programs that I've tried still work. Most of my drivers didn't need updating either but I decided to download Windows 10 versions anyway for good measure.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I spent about 6 hours trying to get it to take on an old dell crap machine I have... Got stuck multiple times in the download or install process and now I think either the wifi adapter driver or the wireless mouse/keyboard I have is hanging. I can't get past the welcome back screen it just sits there with the circle spinning for hours. Rebooted it this morning, doing the same thing again...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

tried to update windows10 but really cant, so complex. might just buy the old way


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I clicked the icon last night, clicked to upgrade, it did its thing and when I woke up this morning it was ready to use without a single issue. Only one slight problem (and my non-techy mind cannot figure out) is I've got this little box pop up whenever I turn my laptop on after shut-down, saying: "The current dolby audio driver version is 7.2.8000.17 and the software application expected driver version 7.2.7000.7. Please install a valid driver and software application combination." Plus it's a bit slow, like the Windows 8.1 on my brand spanking new laptop I got last month - yes, brand new laptop, everything is so bloody slow, so I'm still using my old one, which is now getting as slow as it thanks to Windows 10.

Anyway, apart from that, I don't find it that different to Windows 7, which this old laptop was originally using. I don't understand the fuss with you people, but then I don't understand computers so our minds see these little gadgets differently.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/07/30/windows-10-privacy-settings/


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

No luck so far in being able to upgrade my Windows 8.1 Embedded Industry Pro, despite being able to reserve WX. I don't think anyone with my edition has been able to force an upgrade yet.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

mentoes said:


> No luck so far in being able to upgrade my Windows 8.1 Embedded Industry Pro, despite being able to reserve WX. I don't think anyone with my edition has been able to force an upgrade yet.


This made me shudder.. Hopefully I find a better job before I have to do this again.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like the look and feel of edge on the dark theme. Shame it doesn't have an adblock. Will stick the chrome for now. Windows 10 feels like a definite improvement. First time I've said that about a microsoft product in a while.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Still haven't gotten the upgrade...

The wait ensues....


----------



## TommyW (May 14, 2015)

iCod said:


> Still haven't gotten the upgrade...
> 
> The wait ensues....


You can force the upgrade through the media creation tool.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iCod said:


> Still haven't gotten the upgrade...
> 
> The wait ensues....


You can do it whenever you want, the problems I ran into yesterday was more of the licensing and downloads being flaky, along with problems with a lot of hardware still.

Even when it works, it feels like a mobile phone OS more than full fledged windows. I am going through the BS to install it mostly for education and support reasons than because I really want to use it.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Finally got it going, it WAS the damn wifi adapter that was crashing the startup. I still don't like windows 10, I'm using it mostly just because I know I'm going to have to support it down the road and I have a spare machine to throw away to try it out. The settings are so basic and there just isn't the same level of control you had over Windows 7. Edge is basically a mobile browser. There are a good dozen crap apps it comes with that it won't let you remove.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

I got Windows 10 two days ago on my desktop, and yesterday on my laptop.

I like it so far. By far the smoothest OS install I have ever done. All of my programs (with the exception of one video game that also happened to be a very bad PC port) still work, and I'm running into little problems so far. Other than a few stutters here and there (probably because there's still a little more polish that needs to be done), it runs really well.

I was considering doing a fresh install as a safeguard, but I'm not quite so sure if that will be necessary.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

iloverum said:


> That it is set to spy on everything you do and restrict user control of your PC settings by default and nag you into their cloud service is annoying at best and sinister at worse.


Unless you're running with a VPN, or have your own isp on a small island in the Bahamas, everyone is spying on you. The government, your ISP, everytime you use Google... etc.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Yer Blues said:


> Unless you're running with a VPN, or have your own isp on a small island in the Bahamas, everyone is spying on you. The government, your ISP, everytime you use Google... etc.


10 years ago the stuff thats in windows 10 would be spyware and people would do everything they could to remove it, now its integrated into a windows OS and will trigger ads, give MS data on your files, browsing etc and they apathetically accept it, astonishing really but then this is the Facebook generation.

Also see this being an issue with companies that don't want MS getting all their company info and data, took long enough for them to upgrade to 7 so won't be surprised if 10 is permanantly postponed.

I'd actually love to start using windows 10 for the native USB3 support, dx12, various other improved things but until i'm certain its possible to use it without the former BS (making local account is a maybe atm) i'm sticking with 7.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iloverum said:


> 10 years ago the stuff thats in windows 10 would be spyware and people would do everything they could to remove it, now its integrated into a windows OS and will trigger ads, give MS data on your files, browsing etc and they apathetically accept it, astonishing really but then this is the Facebook generation.
> 
> Also see this being an issue with companies that don't want MS getting all their company info and data, took long enough for them to upgrade to 7 so won't be surprised if 10 is permanantly postponed.
> 
> I'd actually love to start using windows 10 for the native USB3 support, dx12, various other improved things but until i'm certain its possible to use it without the former BS (making local account is a maybe atm) i'm sticking with 7.


Most of these government agencies have untold billions to pour at every problem they want.. All this stuff does is make things a little easier.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

iCod said:


> Still haven't gotten the upgrade...
> 
> The wait ensues....


If you're getting Windows 10 through the reservation method, it can take "days to weeks" for MS to push it to your PC. As others have said, you can download it right now here. Beware of the "something happened" error though, as that's a thing in the initial phase of the setup. I got around it by setting my location to the United States. If you don't get any of the errors and you have sufficient storage on your PC, installation of W10 is quite easy and painless. I installed it through USB because of storage constraints on this laptop though.

Features I enjoy include the visually pleasing design, the redesigned apps, and the search bar that's always on the taskbar. The design is very nice imo. The transparency looks nice on areas such as the great new action centre. The start menu is fantastic and effectively contributes to the more successful blending of touch & mouse/keyboard input methods.

The new apps are also well designed and pleasant to use. The huge buttons and full screened, awkward nature of Windows 8's apps are significantly decreased in Microsoft's latest. The apps I've used just seem to make sense, and I actually want to use them. Finding things quickly is faster thanks to the search bar on the taskbar; which can be used to find local files, installed apps, and even make internet searches. If Cortana (Microsoft's Siri) is activated, you can also verbally say things to your computer, and it will respond. This feature is not available in Australia though as of yet.

Microsoft Edge also seems like a pretty decent browser. I quite like its front page, which consists of commonly visited websites and news/weather stories below. It's also visually pleasing, as is the OS as a whole. The speed seems similar to Firefox and Chrome, which is of course a good sign. I'm kind of curious as to how its battery usage compares to the other major browsers, because if it turns out that it's more efficient than other browsers, that could convince me to ditch Firefox. After Adblock is released, of course. 

Gosh I could write an entire review lol.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Liking Windows 10, being able to stream my Xbox One games on my laptop is a pretty cool thing to do.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got the upgrade yesterday and I'm liking it. Much better than 8.1 was and it was a smooth upgrade.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

knightofdespair said:


> Most of these government agencies have untold billions to pour at every problem they want.. All this stuff does is make things a little easier.


People could make it a lot harder for them though....for OS use linux (i would if i didn't play games)...for search use duckduckgo or another....for webmail theres options out there don't know off top of my head.

Good site for anyone that gives a **** about their security and privacy https://prism-break.org/en/


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't like that the update removed my anti-virus from my computer.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iloverum said:


> People could make it a lot harder for them though....for OS use linux (i would if i didn't play games)...for search use duckduckgo or another....for webmail theres options out there don't know off top of my head.
> 
> Good site for anyone that gives a **** about their security and privacy https://prism-break.org/en/


'People' are sheep. They will take whatever is easy to use, and at this point I fully believe Microsoft and the NSA/CIA/etc are in bed together. If you were one of these agencies, it would almost be a mandate to get your tool kits and spyware as deep into the most commonly used systems as you can.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave up trying to upgrade from my edition provided by DreamSpark and followed this guy's tutorial instead (which doesn't require owning Windows 8.1 or 7): http://dellwindowsreinstallationgui...10/windows-xpvista-→-windows-10-free-upgrade/

It appears to be legit since I now have an activated version of Windows 10 Pro. As to whether it's legal, the guy claims that the Windows 10 Insider Build 10130 (which anyone can get for free) is eligible for the upgrade. I downloaded the ISO of the Insider Build, ran setup and installed, activated it with a generic key, then installed the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool and upgraded my OS through that. Now my hardware is forever a Windows 10 device.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*pretty a priority*

to most brainless

most disgusting is a human's voice tone... honk, honk male/female
causes me to puke in their face or sledgehammer
face or body shape has less effect to me

car fast or pretty?

muscles fat or how much can be lifted

white teef or can chew

smiling face or genitals? gentle or not


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

iloverum said:


> 10 years ago the stuff thats in windows 10 would be spyware and people would do everything they could to remove it, now its integrated into a windows OS and will trigger ads, give MS data on your files, browsing etc and they apathetically accept it, astonishing really but then this is the Facebook generation.


The reason it tracks so much information is because it runs on all types of devices. Most of it concerns phones and tablets rather than PCs; you're not getting tracked any more than you would be using Android or iOS. A lot of it has to with keeping Cortana functioning accurately and relevantly, and the file hashing is meant to detect CP and only applies to One Drive. Everything except the latter can easily be disabled.

That said, I don't plan to use Windows 10 right now. I tried it out in a VM and it's too buggy for my liking at the moment.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I upgraded to Windows 10 for free two days ago. So far I'm really liking it, it looks way more better than Windows 8.1. As for the upgrading process, it went over pretty smoothly. It only took about an hour and 30 minutes for my Laptop to upgrade.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

If any body wants to purge the garbage metro apps it comes with, these remove as much as you can using powershell:


Get-AppxPackage -AllUsers | Remove-AppxPackage
Get-AppxPackage | Remove-AppxPackage


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Dl'ed installed.... Then restored windows 8. So many drivers incompatible.


----------

